# PFS style natural



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

made this one last week, works as intended with single 17/45, a rayshot superpouch and stones as ammo, shot was no more than 10 paces away.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

double post sorry


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovely work. Hunting at its finest and most primitive.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

he seems a good size.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for your comments guys, Danny im only a ten minute drive from Rochdale, im up for a meet for a bit of plinking some time if you fancy it pal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Rabbit dinner coming up!!!! Stones ... the ammo of champions ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting !! Stones ... The Ammo of Champions ...
Sorry Charles i had to say it.

I also did not know 17*45 tubes could carry that heavy of ammo! I used 17*45 tubes before, but no heavy stones.

SMS


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Good shootin', GHT. I'm not confident enough in my skills to attempt to take live game, yet. Perhaps after a few more weeks of shooting. You've got me longing for the thicket, man.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Good shot sir, and nice catapult as well.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I do like the frame.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Please Note*
Im sure if you ate him, you cleaned him already.

But please check the liver for Yellow spots to be sure it is fine to eat.. If it has yellow spots on the liver, Let the coyotes have him.

This time of year is quite Warm weather is why i am saying this.

SMS


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Please Note*
> Im sure if you ate him, you cleaned him already.
> 
> But please check the liver for Yellow spots to be sure it is fine to eat.. If it has yellow spots on the liver, Let the coyotes have him.
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I'm sure others would benefit from this.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks again guys,

cheers imperial, it was a fair size.

you are right Charles, stones are a great ammo, and great for the wallet too.

SMS the 17'45 chucks marble-ish size stones very nicely, I don't have a chrony but they are more than capable at sensible distances.I did check the liver buddy, rabbit was in good health, and was consumed yesterday.

Jaximus ,just get out and practice your field craft getting close enough to the game etc , good luck buddy.

Dgui, ty for taking the time to comment Sir, I have been more than a lil influenced by your extremely informative videos , you contribute a hell of a lot to the community, i have to shoot everything pfs style now, the method has given me confidence, thanks for showing us the light.


----------

